# DIANABOL  Do's Donts?   quik replies please!!



## Just a guy (Aug 26, 2003)

Just started using real dianabol....well its on the way from www.ae-pharmacy.com.... the real deal!    

I was using products from www.legalsteroids.com    But i  know its not the same.  

So my question is....  I am just going to use 2 diff kind of D-bol
The blue kind and the pink kind.

Please let me know what to do to be able to keep my gains... and keep normal testosterone levels.


----------



## justyjust (Aug 29, 2003)

*i was think of useing that site*

i was unsure of useing that site if you could please tell me if you recive your good's and they a good i would be very greatful mate.
http://www.trigopharm.com/steroids_types.html have a look here they have a chart showing you you gain's and other things. looking the steroids rankings


----------



## Mudge (Aug 29, 2003)

Do, take it every 3-4 hours.

Dont, drink while taking it.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Aug 30, 2003)

Try to take in the morning and pre-training if your supply is low.
If you have enough every 3-4 hours is ideal. Drink tons of water and eat plenty. Oh yea, train your ass off.  No drugs , No drinking.


----------



## Just a guy (Aug 30, 2003)

well listin... i read that if you are taking JUST dianabol... you should only take it in one dose in the morning... and at most 2...

My deca is on the way so this is all i have for now


----------



## Mudge (Aug 30, 2003)

The whole dbol in the morning ONLY is a bridge theory and I dont believe in bridging if it effects your recovery at all, and people can argue all they want but I believe in getting on and getting off unless you admit to yourself your a year round user.

If your only going to use one tab a day then pre-workout is my vote, 45-60 minutes prior.


----------



## Just a guy (Aug 30, 2003)

One tab?? lol nah im takin like 5 or 6


----------



## Mudge (Aug 30, 2003)

It has a 3-4 hour half life, you dont want to be using it all in the morning and then have none in your system later.


----------



## Just a guy (Aug 30, 2003)

So.... HOW many times??  twice? 3 times? 4?  Please let me know i dont want to be doin the wrong stuff


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 30, 2003)

try to get equal dispersion throughout ur system That's why u don't want to take it all at once. Take some throughout the day.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 30, 2003)

Every 3-4 hours, but I would not bother till you get your other item(s).


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Aug 30, 2003)

If you have a nice supply of DBOL and have Deca on the way. I would totally wait and stack it together.


----------



## justyjust (Aug 31, 2003)

*anger management*

hi when takeing some deca and diana for about 3 monts  how long after stoping will the effect's last for like anger and stuff like that ? thank you


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2003)

Your going to do Deca and dbol for 3 months or ???

Dbol is normally 4-6 weeks, Deca for 12 straight weeks is going to be HELL on your system as far as recovery goes, I would add in some injectable test if your seriously going to do that and I'd still drop the deca at the 10th week.

I have never gotten anger from anything I have done, but I would probably be a bit disturbed at having a totally limp dick.


----------



## Just a guy (Aug 31, 2003)

Nah cuz.... taking d-bol for 5 weeks and on the 4th week my deca will get here.... so that would be 4 weeks of just d-bol and then only 1 week with d-bol and deca and then 8 weeks of just deca


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2003)

Not how I'd run it, but I've already said that.

Good luck


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: anger management*



> _*Originally posted by justyjust *_
> hi when takeing some deca and diana for about 3 monts
> *why in hell would u take roids for 3 months straight?u might want to do some more reading before u go jumping in the bag with em. *


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Aug 31, 2003)

It seems like you are going to do whatever you want anyway.

-Good Luck.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Aug 31, 2003)

Where are the blue tabs made and what country did they arrive from?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 31, 2003)

I thought the blue Italian D-Bol was supposed to be counterfeit shit? I thought I read that somewhere on this board maybe.


----------



## Just a guy (Sep 1, 2003)

Errrr.... there not really blue there white... but in like a blue sheet.....   That's russian d-bol... or it could be thailand... im not for sure...   And they work!  thats for dam sure.  You get done working out and your arms are just so solid and full of something.... probably water.   I HOPE THERE NOT FAKE


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2003)

If your getting the dbol pump then figure them being real.


----------



## ClaireEllison (Oct 24, 2016)

So my question is....  I am just going to use 2 diff kind of D-bol
The blue kind and the pink kind.

Please let me know what to do to be able to keep my gains... and keep normal testosterone levels.


----------

